# Starting an aquarium blog. How's my design?



## Aen (Jul 24, 2007)

Click for full picture.


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm a web developer, and my professional opinion is that it looks great! What's the URL? Will you support RSS?


----------



## Aen (Jul 24, 2007)

Will be hosting it on my Dreamhost account as aquoi.net. Bought the domain name.
It will run on WordPress and thus will support RSS.


----------



## KnaveTO (Jul 4, 2007)

Looks great. I just bought a domain name a week or so ago for my own use. What do you goys recomend for the non-knowledgeable about web design?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

KnaveTO said:


> Looks great. I just bought a domain name a week or so ago for my own use. What do you goys recomend for the non-knowledgeable about web design?


Bravenet is a good place to start a website, for those of us with very limited skills with html. There are others too. http://sacramentoaquaticplantssociety.bravehost.com/ is the site I set up for our local planted tank group, using one of Bravenet's standard page designs.


----------



## KnaveTO (Jul 4, 2007)

thanks for the site link... now just to find a program to edit all of that... lol


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

KnaveTO said:


> thanks for the site link... now just to find a program to edit all of that... lol


http://www.bravenet.com/ is the program that lets you set up a website, and it is free.


----------



## Aen (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm actually a web developer myself. I'm going to host the site in my Dreamhost account, gonna need PHP and MySQL as I'm running it on WordPress.

For those without any knowledge, you can use Bravenet, Google has a site builder too.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Aen, it was obvious from the beautiful job you did that you are a professional at that. That is a great skill to have!


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

nice looking. maybe you should feature some fish?


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice looking site that, good layout.

Some other places for some design inspiration.

Deviant art.

http://browse.deviantart.com/designs/web/?order=9&startts=1166428800&endts=1166515200

CSS vault

http://cssvault.com/gallery/

Open web design, free layouts.

http://www.openwebdesign.org/


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

http://www.nvu.com/index.php

NVU is a free website building program. It is more for those in the know, but since it is free and open source then why not play with it. It is similar to Dreamweaver.


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

If your going to use a design program like dreamweaver, nvu or whatever, but are wondering about HTML itself, (I sometimes find WYSWYG editors are a pain), then have a look at the lessons on 'HTML dog' and follow up with w3cschools online lessons.


----------



## ofridagan (May 23, 2006)

Wow, your design is awesome!!!
Make me what to start and click on stuff... good job!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

looks good, I like the banner.
The contrast is a little too low. Hard to tell content from the main body & the right side bar stuff.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Really nice design. As a blogger myself, the biggest challenge is forcing yourself to keep with it, adding content on a consistent basis. Without that, even the best design will go unread. You've got a great start. Please post the URL when you have it up and running. Wordpress is fantastic, btw. I love it.


----------



## Aen (Jul 24, 2007)

I need to find time to start making this blog...


----------

